# How long were you in labor?



## AirForceWife7

I'm interested to see how long all you ladies were in labor for :flower:
I was in labor with Brenna for 14 hours. My water broke on December 25th at 10:40 pm, & I had her at 12:11pm on December 26th :cloud9:


----------



## stephx

27 hours, contractions started 6pm on the Sunday (8th) she was born 10:25pm on mon 9th x


----------



## _laura

Early labour 3 days but established was 4.5hrs.


----------



## lizardbreath

with Jaymee 14 hours contractions started at noon on the 17th and she was born at 1:50 am on the 18th
with Katherine 3 hours 36 minutes had my first contraction at 10am and she was born at 1:36 pm


----------



## Rhio92

From start to finish, about 40 hours, established labour about 8 hours :flow: Went into labour at 11.30pm on Nov 11th, had Connor at 3.48pm on the 13th :haha:


----------



## LoisP

Contractions every 3 minutes started Sunday 28th at about 5pm. I gave birth on Tuesday 30th November at 2.45pm :)


----------



## Mei190

Early labor for nearly 4 days and then established labor for 22 hours. Not the most pleasant feeling I must say :D


----------



## vinteenage

About 15 hours from water breaking to birth.


----------



## JoJo16

3 days early labour. established was 13 hours 45 mins. i was fully dilated for about 4 hours, just took her ages to get out!


----------



## xgem27x

Well technically I was in labour for 4 days haha, but for the first 3 it was "inactive labour" so it was just bad back and water leaking rather than a full on gush of waters breaking... then on the 17th I went into "shock labour" which is where your contractions come really strong every minute (what you usually get at the end of labour) for the whole labour, which luckily only lasted 8 hours I think lol


----------



## amygwen

I was induced at 9am and had my c-section at 6cm & 6pm because the labor was not progressing, so in total 9 hours :D


----------



## rainbows_x

Early labour for 5 days, started on the Sunday, sweep on Monday 1cm, sweep on Wednesday 3cm, went into hospital on the Thursday at 4cm, had her on the Friday.


----------



## aidensxmomma

With Aiden my labor (water breaking from him being born) was about 10 hours. With Mady my entire labor was about 2 hours and 45 minutes. 

I was induced with both of them, so that probably makes a big difference, but I can't complain too much with a less than three hours labor. :haha:


----------



## SophieGrace

I was in labour for 58 hours!!! :blush: i was stuck at 4cm for 40 hours! and they did nothing to help as they thought they'd broken my waters but they had only broken my hind waters :dohh: xx


----------



## sarah0108

36 hours 26 mins with Harriet, about 18 hours with max :) x


----------



## annawrigley

4 hours. Waters broke at 6am, contractions started 3 mins apart straight away and I had him at 10.06am!


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Robyn's was 7 1/2 hours. Started at about 8am, and she was born 4th aug at 3.35pm.
Logan was 4 1/2 hours. Started at about 6.40am, and he was born 22nd jan at 11.10am.


----------



## AriannasMama

12 hours, 27 min :haha:. My waters broke at midnight exactly Oct 7th and she was born Oct 7th at 12:27pm.


----------



## wishuwerehere

2 and a half hours from first hint of labour to delivery. She was in a hurry!


----------



## Burchy314

Start induction at 5am. Bad pains started around 5pm. Water broke at like 6pm had her at 11:18pm. So it depends on when you start the time of labor. I normally say about 5 hours.


----------



## x__amour

32 hours, ugh. :roll: ](*,)


----------



## AirForceWife7

SophieGrace said:


> I was in labour for 58 hours!!! :blush: i was stuck at 4cm for 40 hours! and they did nothing to help as they thought they'd broken my waters but they had only broken my hind waters :dohh: xx

:shock: ... enough said


----------



## ~RedLily~

From first contraction to LO being born about 40 hours.


----------



## annawrigley

Some of you are actual heroes lol


----------



## faolan5109

i was in labor for 2 hours. i got induced at 6 42 had two contraction, one was 20 mins l ong so they did a c section. he was born at 842


----------



## Marlarky

9 hours from when they broke my waters. I was 3cm then.


----------



## Desi's_lost

I was scheduled to have a c-section but apparently i stressed out so bad I put myself into labor as I was having contractions while I was being prepped. I doubt that counts though lmao


----------



## 112110

24 hours !


----------



## 08marchbean

less than 6 hours from first contraction to delivery. was in hospital for about an hour before she was born. im scared im not gunna make it next time!


----------



## Bumblebee20

AirForceWife7 said:


> I'm interested to see how long all you ladies were in labor for :flower:
> I was in labor with Brenna for 14 hours. My water broke on December 25th at 10:40 pm, & I had her at 12:11pm on December 26th :cloud9:

With my first my waters broke at 33weeks pregnant and my labor started from then and had him 4 days later(34weeks pregnant) it was such a L-O-N-G labor.

My second i was induced on Friday 13th March09 at 8am 6 hours later nothing happened so i went home at 11pm that night i was was contracting heavily, with her it only took a hour and half.


----------



## Neferet

I was in labour for 30 hours.


----------



## JessdueJan

was induced 12 hours before Lucas was born but my notes say established labour was 8 hours :)


----------



## samface182

24hours from first contraction, 12hours from waters breaking :flower:


----------



## KaceysMummy

About 28 hours.
Waters broke at 9.30pm on the 10th and she arrived 00.34am on the 12th of November :) 
I don't think I could have survived a longer one :haha: xx


----------



## FayDanielle

From first slight niggle to her delivery was just over 2 and half hours.
From waters breaking to delivery was exactly an hour x


----------



## divershona

had my sweep at 10:30 am, started contracting every 3 mins whilst talking to the midwife and had her at 11:40 pm so total of 11 hours 10 minutes.


----------



## mayb_baby

24hours of early contraction 69hours of really bad back contractions 60hours at 4cm then in 2mins I was 10cm and 17mins of pushing


----------



## holly2234

Was having contractions all day but waters went at 7:30pm on 3rd March and got the urge to push about 9pm (they sent me home saying it wasnt possible!) She was born at 2:30am on the 4th after trying to hold her in for about 4 hours :haha:


----------



## RachelRae

I was induced and had him in 6 hours! It was a pretty fast labour.

Had him out in three pushes too!! :flower:

xx


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

15 hours from my water breaking


----------



## bbyno1

I had my show at around 4 in the morning on the 26th july.
I went to hospital on the 26th at around 11 o clock after i had my midwife appointment and she ordered me an ambulance as i was having contractions and was in early labour.
They must have started at around 9.
I gave birth to Aliyah 28th July at 7.28am so 44 hours-ish?


----------



## leoniebabey

induced round about half 9 at night
was 4/5 cm at 4am and had my waters broke
fully dilated at 7.30 am 
had him at 9am 
so like 11.5 hours from being induced (i started contracting straight away as i was already 2cm)
or 5 hours from my waters being broke :)


----------



## JWandBump

*My contractions started at 11am, nothing bad tho.. Wasn't even sure they were contractions lol they got bad at about 3ish. Went to the hospital at 4pm and had her at 5.07pm  

My waters broke just before her head came out lol*


----------



## EffyKat

I was in early labour from the monday to the thursday morning and then I was in established labour for over 5 hours. all worth it though!


----------



## Lauryn16

27 hours - end with forceps


----------



## Bexxx

No idea...I had some pain from the time I got up on the Wednesday, only about 2am on the Thursday I thought, hmm these are contractions so went in.
I do know I was properly pushing for 3.5 hours though :cry:
Isla was born at 13.37?


----------



## youngmummy94

From first contraction 36 hours, from admission to hospital 19 hours.


----------



## EllaAndLyla

37 hours 

Went into labour on Wednesday 1st of June at 4am and had her on Thursday 2nd of June at 6pm xx


----------



## Lauraxamy

Laila I was put on the drip at 1pm and then she was born at 7:26pm. Soo, 6 hours 26mins.
Harley I started with strong contractions all of a sudden at 1am-ish? Then he was born at 5:19am. So just over four hours.


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Waters went at 1130 am, emma was born at 212 pm, so uhm like 2.5 hours start to finish :flower: and it only took four pushes to deliver her!


----------



## 17thy

Just short of 12 hours. Started labor around 8:30am, gave birth at 8:11pm. I only pushed for 20 minutes and it seemed shorter than that lol.


----------



## hot tea

I only count labor as from 4 cm dilated and beyond, anything before then is early labour.

Established labor with Ramsay lasted six hours.
With Falko it was four hours start to finish.


----------



## vaniilla

labour start to finish was 5 hours, established labour was between 2 and 3 hours :flower:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

too long


----------



## mamawannabee

Early labor for 5 days due to failed induction so they sent me home but I had contractions until they induced me again. Only 4 hours of active labor however, the mw was surprised being a first baby how fast it went.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## Tanara

_I'll go from when my waters broke because I really don't know when I hit 4cms...

My waters broke at 2:28pm on Feb 14th 2008 and I had him at 4:30pm. So 2h2m With Taye.
(edit - I didn't have any contractions that I could feel until 3pm though.)

And With Fayth I was admitted to the hospital at 12:30am, with mild contractions, I was 6cm at this point, my waters broke at 1:42am, and she was born at 1:49am. So like 1h19m from being admitted but only 7 minutes after my waters went with Fayth. 

I had two ridiculously easy labours with no medication _


----------



## we can't wait

About 3.5 hours. :cloud9:


----------



## MrsEngland

Early labour- 16 hours 
Established labour- 2 n half hours


----------



## MrsEngland

hot tea said:


> I only count labor as from 4 cm dilated and beyond, anything before then is early labour.
> 
> Established labor with Ramsay lasted six hours.
> With Falko it was four hours start to finish.

Haha if u count it from 4cm dilated I was in labour for 3 weeks :haha:


----------



## emyandpotato

Five days if you count early labour, three if you don't. It was the not being able to sleep through the contractions that got me, pain I can deal with but trying to do it all with three sleepless nights behind you isn't easy.


----------



## sg0720

i was in labor for about 14 hours


----------



## Munchkinn_

eight hours, twenty two mins, established labour :)


----------



## Strawberrymum

12 hours from when my waters broke and i was 3 cm dilated


----------



## Harli

With Azia I was in labour for 9 hours & 16 minutes. 
With Leela I was in labour for 4 hours & 42 minutes.

I too am going from when my water broke.


----------



## first_time_ma

contractions started sometime around 2am may 19th got to the hospital at 9:10am and i had her at 9:05 that night. two days before my dads b-day...she just couldn't wait.


----------



## newmommy23

forever =/ I was in early labor for 13 days and then hard labor for 24 hours.....some people don't count early labor but when you can't sleep because of regular contractions for that many days straight it makes giving birth even harder =/


----------



## newmommy23

emyandpotato said:


> Five days if you count early labour, three if you don't. It was the not being able to sleep through the contractions that got me, pain I can deal with but trying to do it all with three sleepless nights behind you isn't easy.

I feel you on that =/ early labor SUCKS


----------



## leoniebabey

12 hours from 1st contraction and 5 from waters being broke


----------



## Melibu90

Just over 6hours, pretty glad a worked myself up thinking i would be there for days :haha:


----------



## HellBunny

from 4cm to when he was born 27 hours x


----------

